# shannon, yewgarth, oakgarth Tugs



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello does anyone have any pics of those tugs and any info or stories regarding them.


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

tony Allard said:


> Hello does anyone have any pics of those tugs and any info or stories regarding them.


Tony, 
By coincidence, I have just taken a photo of Oakgarth in Birkenhead, not half an hour ago. I will post it on the gallery this evening. 
I did post one last week, at this link;
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/251624/title/oakgarth/cat/all
There areseveral more in my gallery of all the Switzer tugs on Merseyside. 
regards, 
Pat(Thumb)


----------



## Cobbydale (Jan 12, 2009)

tony Allard said:


> Hello does anyone have any pics of those tugs and any info or stories regarding them.


The YEWGARTH worked for many years overseas,first in South America and then in the Middle East, one of her Captains was the late Alf Fearon. He brought her back from the Gulf to Liverpool at the end of her contract.


----------



## tony Allard (Jan 25, 2009)

*thanks*

thanks for the info.
tony(Thumb)


----------

